# Wrong resolution (SOLVED)



## macondo (Jul 22, 2017)

I recently installed 10.3 and 11.1 RC3 and I get the wrong resolution (it should be 1600x1024)/
xrandr gives me the error: 


```
xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
```

It did not happened in version 10.3 before.

Please advice.


----------



## macondo (Jul 22, 2017)

The solution was:


```
$ xrandr -s 1600x900
```


----------

